
315,000 year old Homo Sapiens discovered in Morocco - othello
https://m.phys.org/news/2017-06-scientists-oldest-homo-sapiens-fossils.html
======
majewsky
Active discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14508029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14508029)

